# Netzwerkproblem Portfreischaltung/ip adressen



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

Hallo
Wir haben eine Heizung die mann übers netzwerk per laptop usw anwählen kann. 
Ich bekomme es aber einfach nicht zum laufen.
ICh habe daheim das internet kommend geht an die fritzbox 7490 dann direkt an den in keller stehenden netzwerkschrank zum switch und patchpanel dann per cat 7 an die dose zur heizung und dann per pachkabel an den heizungsanschluss

Die heizung hat die auswahl zwischen web-server oder vnc-server
Ich wollte es über web machen.

Dann gibs noch die punkte

Ip adresse
netzmaske
gateway
dns

bei ip adresse steht die adresse der heizung bei netzmaske die ich in der fritzbox gefunden habe und bei gateway die ip meiner fritzbox. und dns nix alles 0
ist das so richtig?

und ich soll noch 3 ports frei geben wie mache ich das richtig in der fritz box?
So hab ich das gemcht kp obs richtig ist
Portfreigabe bearbeiten:

 Portfreigabe aktiv für:   ANDERE ANWENDUNG
Bezeichnung: FREIGABE
Protokoll: TCP
von  Port  1983 bis Port 1983
an Computer: MANUELLE EINGABE DER IP ADRESSE
an IP-Adresse: die von der heizung
an Port:1983

bin für alles dankbar 

gruß andreas


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

Über das Netzwerk, also intern? Falls ja, brauchst Du normalerweise auch keine Portfreigabe, es sei denn Du möchtest von extern, außerhalb Deines LAN zugreifen. Was genau bekommst Du denn nicht zum laufen? Erreichst Du das Webinterface der Heizung nicht innerhalb Deines Netzwerks?


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

normal erst mal intern vielleicht wenn das geht auch später mal extern...
ich gebe die ip in meinem browser ein findet aber nichts... normal sollte die heizungsseite auf gehen


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

Kannst Du mal das Modell Deiner Heizung nennen? evtl. lässt sich dann was finden. Ins Blaue geraten würde ich sagen, dass die Heizung entweder keine IP bekommen hat (DHCP) oder dass zunächst mittels lokalem Zugriff am Netzwerkanschluss irgendetwas freigegeben werden muss.


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

von biotech top light zero


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

hab mal die aleitungsseite eingescannt vielleicht bringt das noch mal licht in die sache



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

Danke, ich konnte nämlich leider nichts brauchbares finden. Allerdings lässt sich der Anhang nicht öffnen. Ich bekomme: 

 "Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster."


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (6. September 2014)

Bei DNS trägst du die ip deiner fritzbox ein!

Ist dir Heizungsanlage anpingbar? 
Start - ausführen - cmd eingeben - ping ip-Heizungsanlage und enger drücken 

Wenn ja, dann im Browser die ip der Heizungsanlage eingeben, dahinter direkt ein Doppelpunkt  ( : ) und dann den Port den du da hast


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

Ok, hast Du der Heizung eine IP gegeben die garantiert nicht in Benutzung war und den Webzugriff freigeschaltet?


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

norse: 
die ip steht aber schon in der reihe gateway trozdem noch zu dns rein?
beim ping wurde 4 mal gesendet und 4 mal empfangen

keinnick:
es stand eine ip da die habe ich leicht verändert weil bei mir in derr fritzbox nur 200 ip stellen in einem bestimmten bereich vergeben werden.


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

was meinste mit port den ich da habe?


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

Ping ist schon mal gut.  Hast Du in der Heizung Web- oder VNC-Zugriff ausgewählt. Wenn Web nicht geht, kannst Du es mal mit nem VNC-Client probieren: https://www.realvnc.com/download/viewer/


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

schön...
web aktuell 
habs geladen muss ich bei vnc was anders in die heizung tipper nein 0der? und bei dem programm nur die ip rein schreiben und ok oder?


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

Die IP bleibt die gleiche, die gibst Du in den VNC Client ein und versuchst Dich zu verbinden. Ich hoffe es klappt.  Btw: Wenn Web nicht funktioniert, ist Java aktuell (wird wohl benötigt) und hast Du mal einen anderen Browser getestet?


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. September 2014)

ok... probiere mal eben alles dauert ein bisschen

so... 2 browser versucht nix java neu drauf nix...
vnc sagt mir: DIE VERBINDUNG WURDE VOM HOSTCOMPUTER ABGELEHNT

keiner mehr ein tip für mich?


----------



## norse (7. September 2014)

Hersteller mal anfragen?


----------



## Andreas_andy (7. September 2014)

norse was meintest mit deinem ersten post mit ip dann : und dann port welchen port?
anpingen ging ja..
hersteller kann mir da auch nich helfen sind ja nur für kessel firm und nich an meiner fritzbox usw.. ich denke es liegt vielleicht an den portfreigaben das ich die nicht richtig drinne habe


----------



## Laudian (7. September 2014)

Andreas_andy schrieb:


> ich denke es liegt vielleicht an den portfreigaben das ich die nicht richtig drinne habe


 
Nein, liegt es nicht. Portfreigaben braucht man ausschließlich um über das Internet auf deine Geräte zugreifen zu können, nicht für Zugriffe aus dem lokalen Netzwerk.

Öffne mal bitte das Menü der FritzBox und gehe auf Heimnetz. Ist die IP Adresse die hier für die Heizung angezeigt wird die gleiche wie die, die du in der Heizung eingegeben hast ? Bei DHCP kannst du die IP Adresse nämlich nicht einfach so ändern.

Falls du es noch nicht getan hast, trag bei der Heizung unter DNS die gleiche IP wie für das Standardgateway ein (bei einer FritzBox wahrscheinlich 192.168.178.1 wenn du es nicht geändert hast).


----------



## Andreas_andy (7. September 2014)

in der fritzbox ist die heizung ja nicht erkannt... das isses ja...
bei der heizung ist dns das gleiche wie beoi gateway

und bei vnc sthet halt das die verbindung vom hostcomputer abgelehnt wurde..


----------



## Laudian (7. September 2014)

Andreas_andy schrieb:


> in der fritzbox ist die heizung ja nicht erkannt... das isses ja...


 
Moment mal, du kannst die Heizung anpingen, die Fritzbox weiß aber garnichts von der Heizung ?

In dem Fall tippe ich mal darauf, dass du noch einen 2. DHCP im Netzwerk hast, vlt. hat dein Switch sowas ja eingebaut ? Sinvollerweise sollte es aber immer nur einen DHCP im Netzwerk geben, sonst passiert am Ende sowas...

Welchen Switch benutzt du denn ?

Könntest du vlt mal ausprobieren, die FritzBox abzubauen, neben der Heizung wieder aufzubauen und die beiden Geräte dann direkt miteinander zu verbinden ? Du hast dann natürlich vorübergehend kein internet, wenn das klappt hast du aber gute Chancen dass es nach dem zurückbauen immernoch funktioniert, schließlich hat die Fritzbox die Heizung dann 1 mal "erkannt".

Idealerweise solltest du zum Testen dann natürlich ein Laptop oder anderes portables Gerät mit Java haben 

Und kannst du vlt einmal einen Screenshot von deiner Übersicht im Reiter "Heimnetz" machen ? Die Mac Adressen kannst du natürlich vorher mit Paint schwärzen.


----------



## Andreas_andy (7. September 2014)

genau das Laudian....
Ich habe den TP-Link TL-SG1016 Netzwerk Switch am netzwerk.
Das teste ich morgen nach der arbeit mal durch..
Hier der screen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreas_andy (8. September 2014)

habe grade heizungsneustart und fritzbox usw jetzt erkennt die fritzbox die heizung aber über die ip komm ich noch immer nicht auf die heizungs applet
und bei vnc steht halt das die verbindung vom hostcomputer abgelehnt wurde..


----------

